# SF Giants Game tonight



## sum_random_dork (Aug 21, 2008)

Anyone else having issues where DirecTV is inserting their ads in the middle of innings? It has happened twice tonight during the game so far, last one we missed an out. Game date7/8 game on CSN Bay Area


----------



## sum_random_dork (Aug 21, 2008)

Well looks like it is a DirecTV issue. CSNBA has sent a msg via twitter there is an issue with the DirecTV feed.


----------



## chevyguy559 (Sep 19, 2008)

Yeah, I had no idea what happend to Hall because it went to commercial :nono2:


----------

